# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Σκούπες & Σκουπάκια >  ΠΥΚΝΩΤΗΣ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΙΚΗΣ ΣΚΟΥΠΑΣ RAINBOW

## andrew0171

καλημερα βρηκα τον πυκνωτη της φωτογραφιας μεσα σκασμενο ξερει καποιος που μπορω να βρω εναν καινουριο?1604314219871.jpg1604314219883.jpg

----------


## MAIK721

Καλημέρα. :Smile:  Δεν φαίνεται τι γράφει επάνω. Αν βρεις την χωρητικότητα του σε οποιοδήποτε κατάστημα που πουλάει ηλεκτρονικά θα σου δώσουν τον ανάλογο

 3000 μf στα 250v είναι?

Αυτό μοιάζει με πυκνωτή εκκίνησης?

----------


## andrew0171

ευχαριστω για την απαντηση φαινεται σαν 2x3000pf X1Y

----------


## nick1974

XY φιλτρακι είναι, ένα οποιοδήποτε φίλτρο καλυπτει τα Αμπέρ σου κανει μια χαρά, και δε σε πολυνοθαζει η χωρητικότητα, δεν είναι πυκνωτης για λειτουργείς η για εκκίνηση αλλά για να κόβει τα παρασσιτα του μοτερ. 
Ακόμα και μόνος σου το φτιάχνεις με XY πυκνωτές και ίσως πηνιο αλλά καλυτερα βέβαια ένα έτοιμο μέσα σε ένα θωρακισμένο κουτάκι σαν αυτό του κατασκευαστη

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 8 Pro μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

andrew0171 (03-11-20), MAIK721 (03-11-20)

----------


## andrew0171

μπορει καποιος να βοηθεισει που μπορω να βρω τετοιο διακοπτη κυκλωματος με αυτα τα χαρακτηριστικα?
διακοπτης.JPG

----------


## andrew0171

επισης οσων αφορα τον πυκνωτη βρηκα ενα προμηθευτη και μου εστειελε εναν με τρια καλωδια το μεσαιο ειναι γειωση?
πυκνωτης 2.jpg

----------

